# My composition teacher!!



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

This is my current composition teacher, Janice Giteck!  There's a video interview with her with excerpts of her music! I love my composition teacher! She is a great composer and she provides such a nurturing environment for my own compositions to develop.  I would love it if you guys watched! There is also a separate printed interview below.

http://www.newmusicbox.org/articles/janice-giteck-music-in-mind/


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Oops, this got posted twice. The mods can delete one of them.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

"I've always felt more excited about the intimacies of chamber music than writing for a really big ensemble."

Stopped watching.


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

violadude said:


> This is my current composition teacher, Janice Giteck!  There's a video interview with her with excerpts of her music! I love my composition teacher! She is a great composer and she provides such a nurturing environment for my own compositions to develop.  I would love it if you guys watched! There is also a separate printed interview below.
> 
> http://www.newmusicbox.org/articles/janice-giteck-music-in-mind/


Wow, that's amazing! I was reading it yesterday since I happened to recently stumble upon NewMusicBox, and thought it was very enjoyable; had no idea that it was your composition teacher. You are very lucky.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

What?! You don't enjoy all those 'chamber moments' in _Tristan_? 



Couchie said:


> "I've always felt more excited about the intimacies of chamber music than writing for a really big ensemble."
> 
> Stopped watching.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

The music of Ms. Gitecki (in the interview) is very subtle and beautiful! It is also seems very idiomatic for the instruments, which means she has taken a lot of time over the art of orchestration. And to have studied with Milhaud (!), which makes you his grandchild, the great-grandchild of whomever he studied with at the Paris Conservatory, and by association all the composers of _Les Six_. Very cool, indeed, and you are very fortunate.



violadude said:


> This is my current composition teacher, Janice Giteck!  There's a video interview with her with excerpts of her music! I love my composition teacher! She is a great composer and she provides such a nurturing environment for my own compositions to develop.  I would love it if you guys watched! There is also a separate printed interview below.
> 
> http://www.newmusicbox.org/articles/janice-giteck-music-in-mind/


----------

